# doughnuts anyone?



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

track-day flat-spotted Pirellis destroyed here...

Working on it.
just because I could!


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

All those views and no coments, not even bad ones, the tyres were scrap.


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol @ "Rest in Peace Pirelli's on the back" !


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

your limited slip diff - isn't working properly.. but nice car control...


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

/\ /\ /\.....he's right .....


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

Like the way the guy in the background just carries on walking as if nothings happening. Must be a regular occurance in that car park? :thumbsup:


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

diffs out for sure...


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

The diff coments are interesting,
When it's 'launched' it always leaves a parallel pair of black lines, and always 'feels like its working out of corners - it has great traction if not prevoked like that.
FYI the rev limiter is now 7500rpm sounds sweet does it not?
Any thoughts on the diff. ? as when not 'doughnuting' it feels tight.
Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

More smoke and from both tyres and then you get an OK=)

Like the video where i destroy a set of rotalla 245´s, real quality craptyres=)
YouTube - MG's Skyline GTR 2010 - The Movie


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Im not sure if this is supposed to impress us?


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

It's suppossed to be fun, do you remember fun?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

r33-sky said:


> It's suppossed to be fun, do you remember fun?


yeh but come on not in a public car park:flame:


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

It's the Kassam stadium carpark overflow, not in use when games not on, JESUS you lot, it is a SAFE place to be, thats why I was there.


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm starting to think that RWD fun makes some of you jealous !!!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure what I'm jealous of but the comments about the diff not locking do seem correct (to my eye anyway).

Any chance of some photos of the car? I've not seen many four doors about.


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

r33-sky said:


> I'm starting to think that RWD fun makes some of you jealous !!!!


Not jealous - but as RWD fun goes... it's a bit shit isn't it?

You should've spent the money on a better diff rather than the spoiler for 'proper' donuts, or better yet go to a drift what a brung event and learn how to control it properly? My two cents!

What i consider fun is doing 0-60 in 2.8 seconds, 0-100 in 6.9 and 1/4-miles in 10.9...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

MarkRiccioni said:


> Not jealous - but as RWD fun goes... it's a bit shit isn't it?
> 
> You should've spent the money on a better diff rather than the spoiler for 'proper' donuts, or better yet go to a drift what a brung event and learn how to control it properly? My two cents!
> 
> What i consider fun is doing 0-60 in 2.8 seconds, 0-100 in 6.9 and 1/4-miles in 10.9...


Now that is fun!!!!! :clap: Awesome!
:bowdown1:
bob


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Im not sure if this is supposed to impress us?


Bob I think I can also see a halfords in the background with chavs in their Corsa's ready to have a go next... can you see them mate?  Think its time to sell my skyline and buy a TVR if this is what ownership is coming to. Know wonder my missus thinks im a chav driving a skyline...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Wade said:


> Bob I think I can also see a halfords in the background with chavs in their Corsa's ready to have a go next... can you see them mate?  Think its time to sell my skyline and buy a TVR if this is what ownership is coming to. Know wonder my missus thinks im a chav driving a skyline...


Pretty much summed up what I was thinking!
(although I think id go for a Noble myself!)

bob


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

My 0-100mph is 9 dead. and I men ZERO, nought to one hundred.
1/4 with Ludders driving was quick enough for a semi-final place in the HKS street chapionship, mid 12's all day 115mph.
Since then rpm limit increased to 7.5k and boost up to 1.6 bar, it's easilly an 11 second car.
The spoiler provides 40kg at 150 mph and is NEEDED.
The car in the video has a rolling-start, seems not so different from mine once rolling.
Malcoms blueR34 @ rotorstock was quicker than mine - it was him that knocked my car out, but with those extra revs and me driving I can assure you all it now would be very close.
Same engine with masses of abuse for a year+ now, track days, drag, and 'other' used daily for shopping.
Halfords. lol, you uptight ignorant, snobs.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

The people on SOC will be more impressed with this than the people here.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

willrobdon said:


> The people on SOC will be more impressed with this than the people here.





Oh No lets not go there again :runaway:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

When I say one wheel, u say spinner


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

stealth said:


> Oh No lets not go there again :runaway:


Haha!!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

0-60, 0-100 yada yada yada car park + doughnuts = chav


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

r33-sky said:


> My 0-100mph is 9 dead. and I men ZERO, nought to one hundred.
> 1/4 with Ludders driving was quick enough for a semi-final place in the HKS street chapionship, mid 12's all day 115mph.
> Since then rpm limit increased to 7.5k and boost up to 1.6 bar, it's easilly an 11 second car.
> The spoiler provides 40kg at 150 mph and is NEEDED.
> ...


i miss my gts-t, but seriously a doughnut is a doughnut, you seen one...etc

sounds like good figures, were not uptight, i've been there and done that. But i wouldn't post it to the public expecting respect for it???


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Look, excellent times for a GTST so no disrespect, but 12.58 to 10.82 were that days best times for each of our cars, in qualifying at Rotorstock... I'm sorry but that's a world apart in drag racing and lifting a rev limiter won't close that gap much.


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Malcom I know... these guys were just pee'ing me off with thier double standards.
Raising the revs has made much more of a difference than anyone could have guessed though - the turbo is 100% on song after gear changes, can do 102mph in 3rd now (hence the quick 0-100 time), and it does make more power for those 500rpm extra, it is a major improvement, I will be back at Santa pod to prove it, yes you'll slaughter me should we race, but hey, for a DIY built and tuned RWD road car it's pretty special......
Better than a very high percentage of GTR's imho, and it's a sublime handler.


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

One wheel understeery donuts makes baby jeebus


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

Been looking for another R33 gtr for a few weeks now!

But after this maybe its not for me anymore, just one word which is sometimes over used "Chavtastic"

right to pistnheads now to look at the Audi S4 4.2 V8 cabrio's because thats put me right off


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

fireblade69 said:


> Been looking for another R33 gtr for a few weeks now!
> 
> But after this maybe its not for me anymore, just one word which is sometimes over used "Chavtastic"
> 
> right to pistnheads now to look at the Audi S4 4.2 V8 cabrio's because thats put me right off


You shouldn't let what 1 or a few people choose to do with their 33's put you off so easily. Can probably find a video of someone skidding around a car park in an Audi S4 just as easily. For example, on the modball rally there was a guy who owned an AMG Merc who loved nothing more than doing doughnuts around car parks and going sideways around roundabouts. As a result he got section 59'd and eventually got his 200sx towed by Police after getting caught doing more doughnuts in a car park!
A nicely done gtr from my view looks anything but chav - and looking at blogs such as speedhunters from time to time tends to remind me of what these cars are all about and how cool they are . Then I get up, go to the window and look at mine and grin! lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

fireblade69 said:


> Been looking for another R33 gtr for a few weeks now!
> 
> But after this maybe its not for me anymore, just one word which is sometimes over used "Chavtastic"
> 
> right to pistnheads now to look at the Audi S4 4.2 V8 cabrio's because thats put me right off


Or you could just buy a nice classy R32 GTR! (ducks and waits for things to be thrown).:flame:
:chuckle:
bob


----------

